# Ver crecer la hierba



## cxmarmotte

Hola !

Alguien me puede decir si la expresión "ver crecer la hierba" tiene un sentido irónico ? Es que la definición de la RAE (loc. verb. coloq. U. para ponderar la viveza de entendimiento de alguien) ne me queda muy clara.

Gracias !


----------



## Peón

Aquí no se la conoce.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo tampoco la oí jamás.

Saludos


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Yo la he oido pero con otros sentidos.

1) En tierras muy fecundas se dice a veces que se puede ver crecer la hierba. (por lo rápido que crece todo).

2) Lo he oído referido a alguien muy haragán, que siempre esta tirado sin mover un dedo. _Se pasa todo el día en el jardín mirando crecer el pasto._

También cuando se quiere echar a alguien de un lugar por un rato al menos. _¿Por qué no salís un rato a ver como crece el pasto?_

O también si uno se va porque sabe que no es bienvenido en ese instante. Mejor salgo un rato a mirar como crece el pasto.

Por acá decimos más _pasto_, _césped, yuyos_ que _hierba._


----------



## Peón

Quique Alfaro said:


> Lo oído referido a alguien muy haragán, que siempre esta tirado sin mover un dedo. *Se pasa todo el día en el jardín mirando crecer el pasto.*



Pasto sí. _Hierba_ suena muy castizo en estos pagos del Plata.

-¿Que está haciendo Juancito?
- Nada, como siempre. Mira crecer el pasto.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Y de dónde habrá sacado la RAE que la expresión se usa para ponderar la viveza de entendimiento de alguien?
Las expresiones aportadas apuntan más bien a lo contrario, o tienen un sentido completamente distinto.
Yo sólo conozco “ver crecer los rabanitos por debajo”, para indicar que una persona está muerta.
De hierba o yerba, sólo la canción del Nano y la que uso para el mate (que Duvija toma con queso rallado)
_


----------



## Colchonero

Peón said:


> Pasto sí. _Hierba_ suena muy castizo en estos pagos del Plata.
> 
> -¿Que está haciendo Juancito?
> - Nada, como siempre. Mira crecer el pasto.



Sí, para mí es una frase corriente. Y en el sentido que dice Peón (cambiando pasto por hierba, claro)


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Sí, para mí es una frase corriente. Y en el sentido que dice Peón (cambiando pasto por hierba, claro)



Pero no en el sentido de viveza, entiendo.


----------



## Calambur

cxmarmotte said:


> Alguien me puede decir si la expresión "*ver crecer la hierba*" tiene un *sentido irónico *? Es que la definición de la RAE (loc. verb. coloq. U. para ponderar la viveza de entendimiento de alguien) ne me queda muy clara.


De lo que dice la RAE no sé nada, pero lo primero que pensé al leer el título y luego ver que suponés que puede tener un sentido irónico, es lo que ya dijo *Vampiro*: _ver crecer los rabanitos o la hierba, _pero _desde abajo_, es decir, estar muerto.

Si pusieras el contexto donde oíste o leíste la frase, sería más fácil interpretarla.


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> Pero no en el sentido de viveza, entiendo.



No, en el sentido de dejar pasar el tiempo y disfrutarlo. La definición del DRAE no tiene lógica, salvo que se entienda que aquel que deja transcurrir las horas viendo crecer la hierba es quien realmente sabe vivir la vida. Pero no tengo a los académicos por tan sutiles.


----------



## Lurrezko

Bueno, quizá Pérez Reverte. 

Saludos


----------



## Colchonero

Ah, en ese no había pensado.


----------



## cxmarmotte

Calambur said:


> Si pusieras el contexto donde oíste o leíste la frase, sería más fácil interpretarla.




La frase entera es : 

"Una vez diplomado, Joyce no demostró  inclinación hacia ninguna carrera determinada. Así que se pasaba los  días por las calles de Dublín, viendo crecer la hierba."

El autor es asturiano, no sé si tiene importancia ?


----------



## Colchonero

Perdiendo el tiempo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Perdiendo el tiempo.



Exactamente. Pero veo que el Seco sólo recoge el sentido que le da el DRAE, qué decepción:



> *ver* (o* sentir*) *crecer la hierba.* Ser muy perspicaz | Delibes, _Guerra_s 229: Don Santiago veía crecer la hierba, menudo era.


----------



## Calambur

Aclarado, entonces: _perder el tiempo_.
Me pregunto qué tendrá que ver la expresión con "ser muy perspicaz".
Aunque, viendo el ejemplo de Don Santiago, tal vez lo que quiere decir "ver crecer la hierba" es que alguien es tan pero tan... perspicaz que es capaz de notar hasta la pequeñísima velocidad en que crece la hierba -pero esto que digo será tildado de obviedad-.


----------



## torrebruno

Y el María Moliner calca el DRAE:



> _fr. fig. fam_
> con que se pondera la viveza de entendimiento de una persona



Deduzco entonces que en este foro a muy buenos mirones.


----------



## Colchonero

Calambur said:


> Aclarado, entonces: _perder el tiempo_.
> Me pregunto qué tendrá que ver la expresión con "ser muy perspicaz".
> Aunque, viendo el ejemplo de Don Santiago, tal vez lo que quiere decir "ver crecer la hierba" es que alguien es tan pero tan... perspicaz que es capaz de notar hasta la pequeñísima velocidad en que crece la hierba -pero esto que digo será tildado de obviedad-.



Sin duda es así, pero desde luego no es el uso actual. Puede que la expresión originalmente se utilizará en el sentido que indican los diccionarios y posteriormente haya cambiado.


----------



## Vampiro

Colchonero said:


> Sin duda es así, pero desde luego no es el uso actual. Puede que la expresión originalmente se utilizará en el sentido que indican los diccionarios y posteriormente haya cambiado.


¿Quieres decir que para ver crecer la hierba antes había que ser más perspicaz que ahora?
_


----------



## Colchonero

No, quiero decir lo que he dicho, que el significado de las frases hechas puede variar con el tiempo.


----------



## Lexinauta

La conclusión es que esta expresión tiene dos sentidos: 'perder el tiempo' y 'ser muy perspicaz', la primera de las cuales no está registrada en los diccionarios.
El contexto aclarará todo.


----------



## Idóneo

Vampiro said:


> ¿Quieres decir que para ver crecer la hierba antes había que ser más perspicaz que ahora?
> _



Hombre, es una exageración, obviamente, pero si una persona puede percibir cambios tan sutiles como la yerba creciendo, se le supone perspicacia, (¿Qué menos?), una gran capacidad de atención y de comparación.
 Personalmente, he pensado primero en esta interpretación que en la otra, aunque en este caso, claramente se refiere a que Joyce no focalizó su energía en algo concreto, y se dedico a "perder el tiempo". También puede ser una suerte (en su momento) perder el tiempo y disfrutar de ello como de la vida misma. Soy de la opinión de que uno debe estar dispuesto a todo en la vida, incluso a trabajar siempre que sea necesario.

Y mañana, día del huelga general en esta parte, con más motivo.

Abrazos.


----------



## Naticruz

Lurrezko said:


> Exactamente. Pero veo que el Seco sólo recoge el sentido que le da el DRAE, qué decepción:



María Moliner, también:

*sentir [o ver] crecer la hierba*** inf. Ser alguien muy vivo.

Un saludo


----------



## Peón

¿En dónde diablos se usará esa expresión con el alcance de "ser perspicaz"?


----------



## Colchonero

Peón said:


> ¿En dónde diablos se usará esa expresión con el alcance de "ser perspicaz"?



Bah, cosa de viejos. Algo inefable.


----------



## Peón

Colchonero said:


> Bah, cosa de viejos. Algo inefable.



Si Ud. lo dice...


----------



## Calambur

cxmarmotte said:


> La frase entera es :
> 
> "Una vez diplomado, Joyce no demostró inclinación hacia ninguna carrera determinada. Así que se pasaba los días por las calles de Dublín, viendo crecer la hierba."





Lexinauta said:


> La conclusión es que esta expresión tiene dos sentidos: 'perder el tiempo' y 'ser muy perspicaz', la primera de las cuales no está registrada en los diccionarios.
> El contexto aclarará todo.





Idóneo said:


> ...aunque en este caso, claramente se refiere a que Joyce no focalizó su energía en algo concreto, y se dedico a "perder el tiempo".


La verdad es que, en este caso, para mí el contexto no es suficiente para saber si Joyce sólo se dedicaba a perder el tiempo o andaba por ahí 'observando y percibiendo el crecimiento de la hierba' -dicho en sentido figurado, claro-.


----------



## Lexinauta

Coincido en que una frase no es suficiente, por eso hablo de _contexto:_ entorno lingüístico del cual depende el sentido y el valor de una palabra, frase o fragmento considerados.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Estimados coforeros, permitidme que señale una sutileza.
Quien es capaz de VER crecer la hierba es extremadamente perspicaz; quien MIRA crecer la hierba, lo más probable es que esté perdiendo el tiempo. 
Así que son dos expresiones diferentes con significados diferentes.
Pero esto, en principio claro, se enturbia por la habitual confusión de "ver" y "mirar" en el habla descuidada.


----------



## Idóneo

Peón said:


> ¿En dónde diablos se usará esa expresión con el alcance de "ser perspicaz"?



Un periodista español conocido como _El Follonero_ viajó hace poco a Cuba para informar sobre el momento de cambio que vive el país. El programa se emitió la semana pasada.
Uno de los entrevistados recordaba una frase que se decía hablando de Fidel. Cito de memoria, pero era algo así:

"Fidel ve crecer la hierba, y lo que hay detrás de las paredes", indicando que en opinión de muchos tenía un buen servicio de información y capacidad de análisis.

No deseo entrar a discutir si Fidel la tiene "más larga o más corta"; sólo quería exponer un ejemplo de uso reciente de esta frase.

Saludos.


----------



## Colchonero

Quiviscumque said:


> Estimados coforeros, permitidme que señale una sutileza.
> Quien es capaz de VER crecer la hierba es extremadamente perspicaz; quien MIRA crecer la hierba, lo más probable es que esté perdiendo el tiempo.
> Así que son dos expresiones diferentes con significados diferentes.
> Pero esto, en principio claro, se enturbia por la habitual confusión de "ver" y "mirar" en el habla descuidada.



Pues tiene razón el amigo Quiviscumque.


----------



## Serch985

Si leéis "Los santos inocentes", de Miguel Delibes (académico de la RAE, dicho sea de paso) encontraréis al principio del libro segundo la expresión; "la muchacha esta ve crecer la hierba". Se refiere a una niña a la que tienen por muy perspicaz.


----------



## Saroide

Sí hay un sentido irónico. Cuando algo va muy lento, por ejemplo una película, se suele decir que puedes ver la hierba crecer...


----------



## Joacogon

En Andalucía se entiende como "no hacer nada".


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Ya que revivieron a este antiguo hilo, aprovecho para opinar:

¡Sí!, pienso que decir que alguien “ve crecer la hierba” puede hacer alusión a su sagacidad e inteligencia. Por ejemplo, si el Capitán ve crecer la hierba dentro de su batallón, significa que él es tan inteligente que se da cuenta cuando los problemas están apenas surgiendo, formándose; una capacidad que lo vuelve mejor capitán que otro que no pueda ver la hierba crecer (por torpe o no saber interpretar en su mente los indicios de que algo malo se está gestando -“creciendo”-)

Por supuesto, también estoy de acuerdo con todos los compañeros del foro respecto a que la expresión es desconocida y no es transparente en su significado.


----------



## Señor K

Pues yo soy de la opinión de que "ver crecer la hierba" hace alusión a alguien que o bien haraganea y no tiene nada más que hacer que estar tendido al sol y ver cómo crece el pasto, o bien alguien calmado y relajado, que se toma todo el tiempo del mundo en hacer lo que hace porque no se ve presionado por nadie. Es decir, se toma la vida con tanta tranquilidad que, a diferencia de todos los demás seres en este mundo que viven apurados yendo de acá para allá no prestando atención a lo que los rodea, se da el tiempo de admirar la naturaleza e incluso detenerse a "ver crecer la hierba".


----------

